# seg 11 w/ glx on Geforce 2 M400

## tba

i cant start x if i uncomment the "load glx" line in xf86config, hence no 3d.  I switched my radeon w/ a better supported card (Nvidia) because of poor 2d and 3d pperformance, but  getting 3d to work was easier w/ the radeon.

i followed the instructions step by step from gentoo.org's documentation for setting up the desktop.  then i did an "emerge nvidia-kernel" and "-driver" for good measure when it didnt run.  I also made sure the driver was built into my kernerl.

here are the last lines of the X log file...

----------------------------------------------

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) [GLX]: Calling GlxExtensionInit

Fatal server error:

Caught signal 11.  Server aborting

----------------------------------------------

incidentally, if someone could explain to me how to quote something it would be nice.  the button up there does jack.

p.s. where in kernel's menuconfig is the low-latency option.  my system is still kida of hangy i.e. right now as i type one out of four words delay about a second from when i type them to when they appear on the screen.  the rest are real time.

thanks in advance

-tba

----------

## delta407

 *tba wrote:*   

> 
> 
> (II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER
> 
> (II) [GLX]: Calling GlxExtensionInit
> ...

 

Looks like GLX is jacked  :Smile: 

 *tba wrote:*   

> 
> 
> incidentally, if someone could explain to me how to quote something it would be nice.  the button up there does jack.
> 
> 

 

Well, you just type [ quote ], though if you're quoting a logfile you probably want to use [ code ]. (Remove the spaces for it to work.)

 *tba wrote:*   

> 
> 
> p.s. where in kernel's menuconfig is the low-latency option.
> 
> 

 

"Low-latency" is not an option (in the 2.4 series, that is), it is a patch. If you are using a kernel from gentoo-sources then you already have it in.

----------

## tba

 *Delta407 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Well, you just type [ quote ], though if you're quoting a logfile you probably want to use [ code ]. (Remove the spaces for it to work.)
> 
> 

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> this is a self-quote test
> 
> 

 

ok that works, but what about hardware acceleration.  im not getting ANYWHERE with that.

----------

## klieber

moving this thread to the hardware forum...

--kurt

----------

## klieber

 *tba wrote:*   

> then i did an "emerge nvidia-kernel" and "-driver" for good measure when it didnt run. 

 

Did you also emerge nvidia-glx?

 *tba wrote:*   

> I also made sure the driver was built into my kerner.

 

That's a different nvidia driver -- doesn't provide 3D acceleration and has no bearing whatsover on the binary-only nvidia accelerated drivers.  I don't believe having it installed in your kernel does any harm, however.

As a side note, you may find that asking three separate questions in one post doesn't always product the best results -- often, breaking them into separate posts, and posting each thread to the correct forum, will get you the fastest and most accurate responses.

--kurt

----------

## tba

i followed the exact directions for installing an nvidia video card.  

one of the steps was....

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> emerge media-video/nvidia-kernel media-video/nvidia-glx
> 
> 

 

then i emerged-driver/-kernel only after the previous did not enable 3d.

then i read the docs, searched this forum, and finally searched google; and here we are   :Smile: 

UPDATE

i re ran the emerge nvidia-glx command above and ii noticed this in the output

```

To use the Nvidia GLX, run "opengl-update nvidia"

```

it didnt mention anything about this in Gentoo's docs, but i ran it anyway and it didnt work.  niether do commands like rc-update, is this why glx isnt working and if so what am i doing wrong.

----------

## tba

after searching for a while i found the file "opengl-update" in /sbin.  i still couldnt run it until i added a ./ before the filename.  who'da thunk it?

so i ran the command and it said something to the effect of "switching to nvidia display" or something, so i uncommented #load glx and STILL nothing.

the screen blinks three times, shoots a few reddish fine streaks across and then im back at the bash prompt.

any ideas?

----------

## tba

i have a feeling the problem might be in XF86 Config.  i probably screwed it up in there...  here is the appropriate section (i hope)

```

# Standard VGA Device:

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "NVIDIA GeForce"

    #Driver   "nv"

    Driver  "nvidia"

    VideoRam  65536

    BoardName   "Unknown"

# The chipset line is optional in most cases.  It can be used to override

# the driver's chipset detection, and should not normally be specified.

    Chipset     "GeForce DDR"

# The Driver line must be present.  When using run-time loadable driver

# modules, this line instructs the server to load the specified driver

# module.  Even when not using loadable driver modules, this line

# indicates which driver should interpret the information in this section.

    Driver     "vga"

# The BusID line is used to specify which of possibly multiple devices

# this section is intended for.  When this line isn't present, a device

# section can only match up with the primary video device.  For PCI

# devices a line like the following could be used.  This line should not

# normally be included unless there is more than one video device

# intalled.

#    BusID      "PCI:0:10:0"

#    VideoRam   256

#    Clocks     25.2 28.3

EndSection

# Device configured by xf86config:

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "3dForce"

    Driver      "nv"

    #VideoRam    65536

    # Insert Clocks lines here if appropriate

EndSection

```

does this look strange to anyone

----------

## klieber

As suggested in another thread, try some of the suggestions in this document

--kurt

----------

## tba

i mustve done something wrong during the installation.  a step out of order or something, but what i learned is that tips that apply to other distros dont necesarily apply to gentoo.  oh well.

it works now.

thnaks again to everyone

----------

